
Rents have risen nationwide, making it tough for potential homeowners to save - kimsk112
https://www.nbcnews.com/business/consumer/rents-have-risen-nationwide-making-it-tough-potential-homeowners-save-n863386?cid=sm_npd_nn_fb_ma
======
SlowBro
I would love it if more people were taught entrepreneurship such as what YC is
doing, so that more people could afford rent. I was _not_ taught this stuff in
school.

